# Coastline Trailers



## Beavis (Aug 29, 2009)

Does anyone know Marty's number at coastline trailers? I don't mean the shop number either but a number to reach Marty directly? Honestly, I am so disappointed with my experience trying to contact Coastline and dealing with the personnel who answer the phone in the office. I know Coastline has a great reputation and is supposedly a class act but the office personnel are just terrible. The torsion axle arms on my 3 year old Coastline trailer have rusted to poo poo and the torsion arm has lost it's "torsion". The trailer is lowering to where its rubbing the fender well. I've been in contact with coastline for months but never getting anywhere because you have to deal with the office personnel. They never let you talk to anyone who knows whats up. They always gave me the run around when I called so I just decided to drive to Seadrift, buy a new axle, and have it installed myselft (since I would have to schedule an appointment weeks in advance). Today I spent 400 for a new axle, 55 for a new guide post because one fell off, taxes, a 15 dollar processing fee (really?), and the grand total was 500 dollars. Now I still have to pay someone to install the axle and again the trailer is only 3 yeards old! I just feel that Coasline did not stand behind their product and has treated me poorly but again I attribute that to the wenches in the office and not the great people in the shop. Where is someone I can talk to?


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Ding,ding,ding. We have a winner.


----------



## nitsujnitsuj (Mar 24, 2009)

I called coastline recently about a new trailer and after talking to the people on the phone I went with Mcclain. Mcclain was very helpful and gave me a nice discount to boot. Coastline acted like I was bothering them. just my 2 cents.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Yup went through this a few months ago. I had better luck with finding parts at mcclain trailers. Dont know where to direct you since youre in s padre.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I really do wish Marty would read this, I went through an ordeal a year ago on a trailer transfer that was won by a friend(boat and all) and bought by me, you would have thought I was trying to break in with a blow torch. Sorry, I love the trailer , but I am in sales and I can tell you customer service will kill you!!!!


----------



## Wildbuck007 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Same Problem!*



RedXCross said:


> I really do wish Marty would read this, I went through an ordeal a year ago on a trailer transfer that was won by a friend(boat and all) and bought by me, you would have thought I was trying to break in with a blow torch. Sorry, I love the trailer , but I am in sales and I can tell you customer service will kill you!!!!


Totally agree. Customer service is very important to the success of a business. I havent had any luck contacting/dealing with coastline. I have tried contacting them about modifying my trailer tongue with no luck.


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

I had the same (negative) experience with their customer service.


----------



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

Yea me to, I was just wanting to order a part and was told they were busy to call back later. Mcclain will be my next trailer.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

*coastline issues*

I had the same experience as y'all! Crappy customer service and mine was only 1WEEK out of the year warranty! I actually did talk to Marty and he was too busy for me! I will never own a coastline if I can help it!

BTW, keep an eye on your fender rub rails, all they are is plywood covered in carpet and will either rot away, or rip out of your fender and fall off going down the highway! Also, don't step on the fenders, they will crack above each tire almost in half.... not enough support!

My new rig has a magic tilt, very nice!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

And I thought it was just me having trouble with Coastline. I have a place in Seadrift and went to the Coastline plant and still couldn't get anyone to look at my problem. I guess their business is just too good.


----------



## Beavis (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks all. This experience has left me more than disappointed to say the least to the point I will never own another Coastline trailer. Not sure what I can do it about it now but I will continue to try to contact someone who cares about their product and their customers which is NOT the personnel you are forced to talk to when you call.


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

Ill throw my hat in the ring also. Same experience next trailer will be a Mcclain excellent customer service.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow. Coastline used to be THE trailer to have. Sounds like they started coasting because they thought they could. Hopefully someone who knows Marty will let him know about this thread. I'm looking at a new trailer pretty soon and contacted Coastline for a quote. They acted like I was bothering them. Crossed them off my list as well. Will be contacting paragod on here shortly for a quote. 

Just because you used to be the best, doesn't mean you'll stay there with shotty customer service. To many other options out there.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I asked Coastline about doing some custom work and the girl on the phone literally laughed. I said, is something funny? She said "no we are just really booked up and don't have time for custom work unless you schedule 6 months out and even then you might get bumped off the schedule" to which I replied "I understand, that's as funny as talking to tone" and hung up. 

Sure this is not the image coastline wants and it only takes one bad apple to make the whole bushel appear bad.

Since I have a McClain trailer I went ahead and called them to go with the bolt on part, was ordered in minutes - Chris was super and even called me when it shipped.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Im hungry bring it on......


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

paragod said:


> Im hungry bring it on......
> 
> __________________
> Tex-All Aluminum Custom Trailers
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^ THIS

Give Paragod a shout, he is part of this website in a good way also...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

They are like a bunch of business's, at first they bend over backwards to take care of folks, then they get some success and they stop doing what got them there.

Next thing they go broke.

Happens over and over.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I know next time I have a problem with my trailer I'm not dealing with coastline again


----------



## Raskie (Mar 10, 2010)

I experienced the Same thing... Stopped buy there to show them how the fender board fell off and blew my tire on a less than a year old trailer and the guy that said he was the shop manager said that's what happens when you pull it too much .... I laughed and drove off......


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

I think the best way to get Coastline's attention is to voice displeasure to the boat mfg to consider buying from other trailer Mfg


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Originally Posted by *paragod*  
_Im hungry bring it on......

__________________
Tex-All Aluminum Custom Trailers
10549 Commerce Row
Montgomery Tx, 77356
281-802-9151

Talk with this guy. He is a poor old hard working country boy that has helped a lot of us on the board.

You will probably get him on the phone to answer you questions.

Drop him an email or call if you have a question on repairning or building a new trailer.
_


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Very surprised at the amount of negative comments and experiences. Definitely seems to more than just isolated experiences..


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Very surprised at the amount of negative comments and experiences. Definitely seems to more than just isolated experiences..


ReelWork both my axels were shot after only owning the boat a year. I called coastline and the girl said they don't even carry those axel. My boat is 2 years old and I've owned it a year . Now how did the axel go bad in that short of time. I shot grease into the hub every other trip. And how does an axel on a trailer that is only 2 years old not the axel they install on the trailers the last 5 or 6 years


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

2yrs later and I'm still waiting for my returned phone call about trailer prices....


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Never had much problem on the coastline carrying the Tran I just sold...."after" I cleaned the rust and corrosion off the torsion axels and used a rust cure and new cold galv spray with a heavy dose of grease and regular sprays with the green corrosion x every other trip or so. They started to look pretty bad in less than 6 months. After I started to really maintain them they looked fine......shouldn't Have needed to do that much work to them so soon on a new trailer IMHO


A lot of smoke swirling here in this thread must be a fire at coastline somewhere.....makes me wish I had gone another make on my new haynie.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

cclayton01 said:


> 2yrs later and I'm still waiting for my returned phone call about trailer prices....


I've had no problem getting the girl on the phone. But getting her to help that was something else. It took my drive from my home in San Antonio to there office just for them to see what brand axel it was. I walked out spending almost 1000 bucks to replace both axels.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

boltmaster said:


> Never had much problem on the coastline carrying the Tran I just sold...."after" I cleaned the rust and corrosion off the torsion axels and used a rust cure and new cold galv spray with a heavy dose of grease and regular sprays with the green corrosion x every other trip or so. They started to look pretty bad in less than 6 months. After I started to really maintain them they looked fine......shouldn't Have needed to do that much work to them so soon on a new trailer IMHO
> 
> A lot of smoke swirling here in this thread must be a fire at coastline somewhere.....makes me wish I had gone another make on my new haynie.


When you get your new boat make sure they are Rockwell axel and not dexters ha ha I really don't think the brand makes a difference


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Will check into it....I do know before it gets dunked I am going to coat the heck out of everything with grease this time and really keep an eye on things...........in for a penny in for pound eh'

...........more like in for $4k.......


----------



## Beavis (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes the lady will answer the phone but absolutely horrible to deal with. At one time after mentioning my disappointment in spending close to 700 dollars for a single axle replacement (axle, labor, etc) in a short amount of time she proceeded to talk down to me and tell me it was my fault. That I do not know how to clean my trailer.
I would have cleaned the surface rust and went on down the road but it lost its torsion and starting to rub the fender well.
Just got my new axle installed and will definitely coat the heck out of it and keep an eye on it.
My next aluminum trailer will be with someone who definitely provides better service and who is happy for my business. Maybe with someone recommended here.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Sound like old Marty needs a lawsuit or two to wake him up.

I have a coastline trailer and I am scared now.

JimD can you fix these torsion bar axles on a coastline trailer?


----------



## ncmullet (Sep 1, 2010)

wow hate to hear this just ordered a new boat that comes on one


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

ncmullet said:


> wow hate to hear this just ordered a new boat that comes on one


Call your dealer and have him switch to McClain. When dealers start dumping them they might wake up.


----------



## ncmullet (Sep 1, 2010)

buying the boat from the manufacture not sure I can do that and don't know if McClain makes one for the cat style boat i am getting didn't see one on there web page


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

interesting thread. the torsion bars on my trailer are also rusted pretty bad. Trailer is 2 years old... I thought I washed it fairly well, but just chalked it up to overnight trips where the trailer is sitting in the parking lot for a couple days after launching my boat. the trailer overall is in pretty good shape, but the galvanized finish on the torsion bars is terrible, considering the relatively short life


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Man ya'll sure complain a lot, i bet most of the ones complaining here don't wash there trailers off.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

So if its an issue with how I wash my trailer, why aren't the axles rusted to the same degree?


----------



## ncmullet (Sep 1, 2010)

I have not washed my boat trailer in 4 years motor has 700 hundred hours on it so its not like it does not get used, boat is a bluewave 18 trailer is a rolls axle best trailer I have ever had no galvanize on it except the hubs and they are covered with grease.The boat came on a magic tilt traded the trailer in on the roll axle the first week we had the boat.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> So if its an issue with how I wash my trailer, why aren't the axles rusted to the same degree?
> View attachment 639930


They both look the same from that pic, how old is your trailer ?


----------



## Horns (Feb 22, 2010)

That is not a washing issue!!...that's a coastline issue and it's very common on their trailers (unless they have since corrected the issue). Go to page 5 of the thread below to see replica pics of another three year old and well taken care of trailer from Coastline

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4058688#post4058688


----------



## ncmullet (Sep 1, 2010)

Is it a coastline problem or a problem with all galvanize axles I dont think they hot dip galvanize anymore


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

Mine were about that bad as well in less than a year, I had to sand them down and cold galvanize, I wash mine down every time and figured this is something I will have to do on a regular basis. Curious if all torsion axles have the same issues.


----------



## Horns (Feb 22, 2010)

the trailers come from coastline so it's a coastline problem for continuing to put them on their trailers. The one in the link is my pops Haynie so I know how well the trailer has been treated. My McClain trailer that I just sold was exactly three years old and the torsion bars / axles didn't have the slightest hint of rust or corrosion.

Not bashing Coastline, just stating my experience and comparison. I have historically heard great things about coastline.


----------



## zeke04 (May 12, 2008)

I am picking my new boat up on Thursday, it has a coastline trailer 
What if anything can I do to prevent these issues?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Copano/Aransas said:


> They both look the same from that pic, how old is your trailer ?


I mean thedifference between the torsion bars/axles and that galvanized beam... what's that called? axle?

it's about two years old. Bought it new in July of 2011.. boat has 112 hours. I really started using it heavy this year though.


----------



## ncmullet (Sep 1, 2010)

have the same problem as you I am going to cover all the galvanize with good grease before it goes in the water and hope to get as many years as i can


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Z04 Before you put your boat in the water take and grease all the non galvanized parts of your trailer esp the torsion we are talking about. Also ck and seal all light grounds and any wiring that is not water tight. The corrosion x the rest of the trailer moving parts tongue and front support.. Me personally I would also loosen the tire lug nuts and corrosionx them too. That way two years from now you can get the tire off the trailer in the middle of no where and not have lug nuts you cannot remove. (ask some board members that did not do that) 

You see the rust problem on any trailer where they have the non galvanized arm. If you look back there were several posts on what was the best way to keep the arm from rusting two years ago. First time I brushed, navy jellyed, and painted with cold galvanized paint and in 6 months looked like it did before the I cleaned it up. The debate paint or grease.

My trailer is an July 09 and other than some led lights shorting out and non sealed lines corroding I have not had a lot of trailer problems. 

I redid the hub/ bearings on one side 3 months ago and then this weekend redid the other one when it showed water in the hub grease after the last trip. Next time I will just redo both after 3 years when one goes bad. Easy job if you have the kit to seat the races. I did not and spent some time trying to seat a real tight one where using the kit it would have taken a minute or two. 

It appears for me that the torsion arm still looks the best between the Corrosion x and axle grease coating from 8 months ago than the cleaning and painting did. I showed almost no rust on the arms. 

Your question on replacing the arm should go to Paragod as our trailer expert. I have not had to mess with mine other than cleaning and greasing. 

This weekend I am redoing bunks on an old seadoo double trailer. Had two different bunks come lose two weeks ago one on each seadoo. Now they are tied in place at the farm..
I would ck all the wiring to make sure that all the connections are sealed. I had leaking connections and I had other where the ground screw corroded from either salt or non like metals. 

The other thing I did on my Coastline Baby Cat trailer is after two years and problems with lights going out was to place a set of lights on my roller bars and pull a home run from the from of the trailer to the top of my roller bars and from there back down to the regular trailer lights and double sealed all the wiring and the grounds too. Last time it was my grounds all corroding out and not the wiring. I do not care for working on my lights at 3 am because of lights going out.

Hard to type between patients and keep it straight.  

When in doubt grease it or Corrosion X it.


----------



## plasticsnaks (Sep 22, 2009)

Just a heads up on something else to look out for.....
The bunk boards that are used on these trailers are treated lumber. The wood is treated with copper and that causes major corrosion with the aluminum bunk supports.It's the dissimilar metals that meet where the bunk boards rest on the aluminum supports..and this causes the aluminum supports to pit and corrode big time.
I had a bunk board fall off my 3 year old coastline last month due to wallowed out lag screws.I was amazed at how much the aluminum supports were corroded.BTW, I take extremely good care of my trailer....So I went ahead and replaced all my bunk boards.After cleaning off the aluminum supports with a wire wheel/drill I placed a piece of "shower pan vinyl liner" between the bunk board and alum support before screwing on the new boards. Hoping this will slow down the corrosion!
Also if y'all will clean off the rust off the torsion arms and wheel hubs with a dill/heavy wire wheel then coat them liberally with a waterproof wheel bearing grease, you will be surprised at how long they stay looking good.For me this has been better than corrosion X.Clean and regrease about once a year.Do the same on the entire galvanized axle!


----------



## ncmullet (Sep 1, 2010)

This is the best grease we have found for corrosion Mobil Mobilarma 798 grease


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

paragod said:


> Im hungry bring it on......


This! He built one heck of a trailer for my last boat.

It's clear he keeps quality _and_ customer service his two top priorities. As long as that is the case, he'll get my vote every time. Support the ones that support the site.


----------



## Strakos (Aug 2, 2006)

*Marty*

My cell number is 361 894 3805. I would like to talk to each and every coastline owner that has had a problem. I pride myself on quality. Don't call if you don't own one please.


----------



## Sauce (Jan 30, 2010)

Same story here- I had a bunk fall off pulling the trailer out after we launched- very disappointing to say the least- they used to be such a good company- complacency is a companies worst enemy


----------



## transportcmr (Sep 23, 2005)

*coastline*

yup, me too. horrible 'after the sale' service. 4 years ago i had marty order 4 new aluminum tire/wheel combos to replace the galvanized set on one of my coastlines. the 'office' said they were there, so i jacked up my trlr and sold my tires/wheels to a friend that was waiting on them. when i got to seadrift, they were never even ordered!!! so i was forced to go to discount tire when i got home

also went through the same thing as many of you trying to get my torsion axles replaced due to rust, can't even get a return phone call from someone. that 2 2 months ago.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

A very wise man said....

You can shear a sheep many, many times.....you can only skin him once.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I see all the concerns and the problem is the axle makers.. Not the builder of the trailer it self. There are several different builders of the axles and I looked thru all the warranty's today and I could not find one with longer warranty then a Yr on the axle and arms it self yes they had longer up to 5 yrs on the rubber and the hubs but not the arms or the 3x3 cross section. UFP has problems, Tiedown has problems its carbon steel. I have used 4 different types of torsion axles over the last 7 yrs and all will get or rust in certain spots faster than others. The arms u have concern about is a solid chunk of steel it will out last the center section that is only 3/16 thick that fills with saltwater every time u put it in the water. U cant rinse it u cant grease it u cant see it till it starts to fall apart in the middle. Rolls axle is good but u cant use it on big trailers there web site states torsion if the trailer is in the bigger weight cap. Hey my boards eat my aluminum up ok lets make cypress boards COST I use to use Cypress boards OMG your trailers are way to expensive! What do u do? 

I m just saying every torsion axle I have replaced not to say it couldn't happen has failed by the rubber coming out, the center 3x3 part of the axle rusting out or someone messed up the spindal causing replacement before the arm broke or the spindal snapped off the arm.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Note to self: Never buy a Coastline trailer! Any reasonable dealer would use a different brand trailer to sell a new boat and engine!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

paragod said:


> I see all the concerns and the problem is the axle makers.. Not the builder of the trailer it self. There are several different builders of the axles and I looked thru all the warranty's today and I could not find one with longer warranty then a Yr on the axle and arms it self yes they had longer up to 5 yrs on the rubber and the hubs but not the arms or the 3x3 cross section. UFP has problems, Tiedown has problems its carbon steel. I have used 4 different types of torsion axles over the last 7 yrs and all will get or rust in certain spots faster than others. The arms u have concern about is a solid chunk of steel it will out last the center section that is only 3/16 thick that fills with saltwater every time u put it in the water. U cant rinse it u cant grease it u cant see it till it starts to fall apart in the middle. Rolls axle is good but u cant use it on big trailers there web site states torsion if the trailer is in the bigger weight cap. Hey my boards eat my aluminum up ok lets make cypress boards COST I use to use Cypress boards OMG your trailers are way to expensive! What do u do?
> 
> I m just saying every torsion axle I have replaced not to say it couldn't happen has failed by the rubber coming out, the center 3x3 part of the axle rusting out or someone messed up the spindal causing replacement before the arm broke or the spindal snapped off the arm.


X2..good post. If boat trailer mfgs made a completely saltwater resistant trailer it would cost as much as the boat or motor.


----------



## Strakos (Aug 2, 2006)

It seems that people are disappointed with my product. If you think my product is **** let me know. Do not hide behind a computer and talk ****. I am the owner and would love to here from you personally. I have lived in port lavaca my whole life and have personally owned these trailers that you say are better. With this I say good luck. My goal is to provide the best product for the best price and I think I have done a great job. If you think other wise please give me a call.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Strakos said:


> It seems that people are disappointed with my product. If you think my product is **** let me know. Do not hide behind a computer and talk ****. I am the owner and would love to here from you personally. I have lived in port lavaca my whole life and have personally owned these trailers that you say are better. With this I say good luck. My goal is to provide the best product for the best price and I think I have done a great job. If you think other wise please give me a call.


It seems that the critical problem most have had with coastline is " not getting through" with concerns

If you have anything to do with coastline trailers ( your post is not specific in that area) then sir your anger and disappointment is understandable but you really could have said it better than this. You have a customer service problem not an overall quality problem. I hope your post it not typical of your personal approach to customer service


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

paragod said:


> I see all the concerns and the problem is the axle makers.. Not the builder of the trailer it self. There are several different builders of the axles and I looked thru all the warranty's today and I could not find one with longer warranty then a Yr on the axle and arms it self yes they had longer up to 5 yrs on the rubber and the hubs but not the arms or the 3x3 cross section. UFP has problems, Tiedown has problems its carbon steel. I have used 4 different types of torsion axles over the last 7 yrs and all will get or rust in certain spots faster than others. The arms u have concern about is a solid chunk of steel it will out last the center section that is only 3/16 thick that fills with saltwater every time u put it in the water. U cant rinse it u cant grease it u cant see it till it starts to fall apart in the middle. Rolls axle is good but u cant use it on big trailers there web site states torsion if the trailer is in the bigger weight cap. Hey my boards eat my aluminum up ok lets make cypress boards COST I use to use Cypress boards OMG your trailers are way to expensive! What do u do?
> 
> I m just saying every torsion axle I have replaced not to say it couldn't happen has failed by the rubber coming out, the center 3x3 part of the axle rusting out or someone messed up the spindal causing replacement before the arm broke or the spindal snapped off the arm.


Excellent response. We all Need to realize that any mfg. can have component supply and quality issues at anytime. The companies that are proactive and deal quickly and fairly with these issues are the ones that last. But even the best can not catch it all 100%

Really well said reply here thank you for your research and honest comment.


----------



## rhrncir (Jan 15, 2011)

My new coastline trailer from march of this year has much better axles underneath it than my old one from 2008. I do understand that you are at the mercy of the axle manufacturer. Once problems start to arise with a certain axle man. you are usually a few years deep into that brand, that's a lot of trailers running around. I see that they have tried to go with a better quality axle, so they must be on the right track as far as quality goes. I hope that are on track to do the same with there service for you guys.


----------



## Strakos (Aug 2, 2006)

Not mad but very concerned. Please let me know of issues so that we can improve upon our mistakes. Thanks.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Strakos said:


> Not mad but very concerned. Please let me know of issues so that we can improve upon our mistakes. Thanks.


Got a new Haynie cat in the works. She is going to be sitting on a new black I-beam coastline. If "I " have any issues I will be quick to tell you for sure.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Strakos said:


> My cell number is 361 894 3805. I would like to talk to each and every coastline owner that has had a problem. I pride myself on quality. Don't call if you don't own one please.


Boltmaster, this is Marty's first post on this thread.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Marty. He was actually very nice guys and wanted to know what the problem I had was. I basically understand the problem now... since the torsion axles have the rubber elastomer in them, there is no way to hot dip them without damaging the rubber inside. I would assume this is going to happen to any torsion axle that uses a rubber elastomer. You have to give him credit... he's the owner of the company and posted up his cell number to call. I appreciate that kind of response. 


I'm re packing bearings right now, so I'm going to brush that rust off and cold galvanize. Like I said before... I do a lot of overnight trips where my trailer is sitting in the parking lot for a couple days. I wash it when I get home, but basically it's sitting there not being washed every time I launch the boat. Can't be good for it.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Glad marty has stepped up to answer calls.. I could never get past the girls myself and opted for a McClain this time..

And to note, my issues had nothing to do with the trailers themselvers.. They had to do with the tires.. Which is not coastline, but the company that makes the tires and wheels which coastline gets allready made up ready to slap on...

Glad to see you fielding calls Marty


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I just got off the phone with Marty. He was actually very nice guys and wanted to know what the problem I had was. I basically understand the problem now... since the torsion axles have the rubber elastomer in them, there is no way to hot dip them without damaging the rubber inside. I would assume this is going to happen to any torsion axle that uses a rubber elastomer. You have to give him credit... he's the owner of the company and posted up his cell number to call. I appreciate that kind of response.
> 
> I'm re packing bearings right now, so I'm going to brush that rust off and cold galvanize. Like I said before... I do a lot of overnight trips where my trailer is sitting in the parking lot for a couple days. I wash it when I get home, but basically it's sitting there not being washed every time I launch the boat. Can't be good for it.


Makes since, going to have a Coastline for the first time real soon.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

The point I was trying to make when the post started. Kyle, Thanks for stepping in and clarifying it all. And Yes Marty makes a great product.



Texxan1 said:


> Glad marty has stepped up to answer calls.. I could never get past the girls myself and opted for a McClain this time..


----------



## zeke04 (May 12, 2008)

Forgive me for asking as I am taking delivery in two days 
Will someone show me exactly where to grease

Pm is fine


----------



## Beavis (Aug 29, 2009)

RedXCross said:


> The point I was trying to make when the post started. Kyle, Thanks for stepping in and clarifying it all. And Yes Marty makes a great product.


Exactly my point as well. I know Marty stands behind his product and I have heard nothing but great things about him. That said, I could never get past the girls and was honestly treated horribly.


----------



## Hollis F (Feb 17, 2013)

I had the exact same problem with them. Both of my torsion axles on my '09 coastline were rusted to the extreme. After talking to the office personel, I determined they werent very interested in helping. In fact I was told "if you want an axle you can come get it. Thats all we can do". So I climbed under the trailer and got all the numbers off the the placque on the axle and took them to to a local trailer shop. With all the numbers, he called the manufacturor and had the axle the next day for $25 more than coastline wanted for it.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

zeke04 said:


> Forgive me for asking as I am taking delivery in two days
> Will someone show me exactly where to grease
> 
> Pm is fine


zeke, that picture that I put up is the part you need to spray with corrossion X. it will keep the rust down. I didn't see it until it had gotten too bad. In hindsight if you stayed on top of it from the start, it should stay under control.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Guys, the bench isn't very deep in Seadrift for great office personnel. :biggrin:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

kenny said:


> Guys, the bench isn't very deep in Seadrift for great office personnel. :biggrin:


LOL


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Have met Marty a couple of times and is a pretty stand up guy. I can honestly say its the best trailer I've owned, by far, but my others were galv mcclains. Not really apples to apples Pretty sure Haynie, SCB, Tran would change if they thought they were peddling junk. 

It floors me that some would think the trailer is a POS because they decided to wait 6 months to start protecting the non galvanized torsion arms. Guess what y'all, might want to check your grounds The lights could start to flicker, all Coastlines fault!!1!

Talked to the girls once, wasn't overly nice but didn't have any real issue.


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

Interesting read... Oddly enough my Majic Tilt tandom trailer with the Cypress bunks is 10.5 years old. All components are original except lights, and on third set of tires.

I would expect better quality from a manufacturer like Coastline!


----------



## Beavis (Aug 29, 2009)

All I can say is I contacted Marty earlier and he is very concerned and doing everything he can to make the situation right. Great guy to talk to.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Strakos said:


> Not mad but very concerned. Please let me know of issues so that we can improve upon our mistakes. Thanks.


what about the pencil marks left on the trailer? :biggrin:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Sounds like the girls in the office are getting a spanking.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Just read through the thread and all I can add is I have had two dealings with Marty. First was I stopped by on a busy work day and he stopped what he was doing to answer some questions and fixed a minor bearing cap problem I was having with no questions and no charge. He also stayed outside and B.S with my dad and I about Police work for an hour or so and swapped fishing stories.
The Second time was when I called to have front roller swapped out for new goal post setup. I drove 4 hours to his shop in Seadrift and Marty wasnt there but his very professional office ladies called him on the phone, who then spoke to a shop worker and they did conversion right away and I was headed back to Austin in 30 min. Before selling my 2012 Haynie on the coastline showed 0 rust anywhere. It was a far better trailer than others I had owned. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> what about the pencil marks left on the trailer? :biggrin:


Dang...you beat me to it...:cheers:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Most of these issues are service related. No backend support for repairs or parts. 

I spent a few hundred dollars on a parts order.
The spacer holes were drilled too far apart from the original.
Some carpet was left out. 

I wasn't angry or really even annoyed. I just didn't want to go back and forth with the mess. Luckily I was making a trip to Port Aransas so I stopped by and picked up the parts. Lesson learned. Buy a trailer with better and local support. 

I was fortunate to find axles that fit. 

When you build thousands of custom trailers and they start falling apart where are owners suppose to go for parts and service??? My suggestion... build a legitimate service center. I'm sure it'll pay for itself. If the trailers are falling apart prematurely then you have a whole different problem.


----------



## bundyducks (Aug 13, 2006)

fishin shallow said:


> Sounds like the girls in the office are getting a spanking.


 you know that's right!!!!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Lot of us have small companies and have had something like this happen. We were never aware of any problems till after the fact and it was too late if we every heard anything at all. I am guessing from the posts that this may have been going on for a while but will get fixed today.

Sounds like Marty will make it right and get your Coastline trailer problems corrected when you talk with him.

.... Maybe a hotline or special email that he can check from time to time might help keep any future problems from happening.... 
I know that I have had ****** off people that I never new about leave the practice because of what an employee said or did.


----------



## Tickin (Apr 6, 2011)

I can only guess that many Coastline owners have shared my frustrations with rusty axles and loose fender bunks. I met Marty when he personally delivered my buddy's trailer back to him after warranty service. He cares for sure, but he's also extremely busy and maybe spread a bit thin. 
To say that all trailers have these problems is a bit meaningless, the real concern is that mine (and yours) has them and we have to deal with it. If these problems are inherent and unavoidable (a notion I cannot agree with), then a lot more customer orientation and education are in order, and that lacking may be the root of the problem.


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

What's that saying? First impressions are lasting impressions !!! 

The front desk is the first opportunity to win (or lose) a customer. In my office, I tell my front desk - it's not what you said but how you said it.

I did not have a pleasant phone experience with Coastline - and I have not gone back. I was trying to buy one of their trailers IE: trying to give them money. Go figure.

I believe Coastline will correct this issue. Their trailers do look nice though.


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

I called about a faulty light and the lady on the phone said to "bring it by and they would fix it." Problem was that I live a good 150 miles one way! I would have spent 120 on gas for a $7.00 bulb. They finally mailed one to me and all is good. I do have to agree that their customer service people have little business knowledge and or experience compared to other manufacturers. They are'nt necessarily rude but come across like they don't really care about taking care of your concern.

On the bright side they do make a good product and the fact that they use aluminum rivets on their trailer lights is a huge plus for me!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Isn't the lady answering the phone in the office a family member of his? That makes it harder to "deal with" when it's "family" in most cases.


----------



## ncmullet (Sep 1, 2010)

Would you think that living 1400mi for coastline that i would be out of luck with my warranty if i needed it?


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

I stopped by Coastline to see about a new trailer and asked if it could be built like what I have now, account my boat is so easy to load, I also wanted 15" wheels. She said they had a plan for my boat and that was the only option and she would have to ask about the 15" wheels account 14" was standard, REALLY, like I am the first person to want 15" wheels. I said I wanted to be able to step on the fenders and she talked down to me stating you are not suppose to step on trailer fenders, but if you just have to, they have a option for a extra $300 each. I'am liking my 13-year old galvanized trailer more and more. Have replaced my springs and axles one time and I can walk on my trailer fenders all day.


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

The last time I called Coastline I asked for Marty they said he wasn't there then a few seconds later someone picked up the phone and said MARTY. What can I say.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Customer service is very important to the success of a business.


----------



## Strakos (Aug 2, 2006)

I am making changes. I like to here the issues you guys are having so that I can fix it. I have a meeting tommorow with axle manufacturer. If you have a problem call my cell or the shop or stop by. If we can help right away we will. If I do not answer you right away please bare with me I will get back to you.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Good to hear that you are listening to your customers. Kuddos to you.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Kudos to you Marty for jumping on here and asking for people with trailer issues to call you directly. I've added you to my contact list probably like every other Coastline Trailer owner that has read this thread. I met with you when I was having my Tran Cat built and felt you were a very stand up guy. You worked with me in making sure my 24' SVT would fit in my 29' storage shed. I don't believe that most trailer manufacturers would have worked with me the way you did. You added a swing-away tongue and modified the I-beams. All I know is you did a great job because it fit and I thank you for it.


----------



## Bullfrog33 (Jan 27, 2011)

I live in Sealy, I have had to deal with Coastline 4 times & have to say its great to deal with english speaking Americans that get the job done right the first time. I personally do not know Marty or his staff,& i will say from my experience they are down to earth people & i would recommend their product & service to anyone, i hope everybody a better experience next time. now quit making excuses, get that boat off the tailer into the water were it belongs, and stick one like you mean it !


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Marty, Great post and follow up. We all have been caught with problems at our business that we never knew about.

I see the problem with most brands of trailers with the torsion bars 
and the fact that these areas will rust and corrode where it is not galavanized. 

If you read the board posts from the last couple of years on this topic you will find most of us find this out a year or two after we have owned the trailer and there is a lot of rust and worry on how to fix and control this problem. 

What do you recommend for most trailer owners to do? 

I know first they need to be aware there can be a problem and how to best take care of these areas before they put the boat in salt water the first time.

What type of maintenance do you recommend on these rust prone areas so that they can keep it under control and what is the best treatment to get and keep the rust under control on the older trailers after the fact?

Keep up the good work.

Jim


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

ChampT22 said:


> I stopped by Coastline to see about a new trailer and asked if it could be built like what I have now, account my boat is so easy to load, I also wanted 15" wheels. She said they had a plan for my boat and that was the only option and she would have to ask about the 15" wheels account 14" was standard, REALLY, like I am the first person to want 15" wheels. I said I wanted to be able to step on the fenders and she talked down to me stating you are not suppose to step on trailer fenders, but if you just have to, they have a option for a extra $300 each. I'am liking my 13-year old galvanized trailer more and more. Have replaced my springs and axles one time and I can walk on my trailer fenders all day.


Might discuss with them again. I know they just built one to match for a friend so it would still fit the shed. Guessing it has 15" rims too, it's an older offshore boat. Came out really nice and he is tickled pink.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

My Coastline trailer is going on 7 years old. Have not had any problems except a loose bunk board, where the bolt had wallowed out the hole. And I stand on my fender wells...sometimes. Yes I confess. Hope the quality comes back to par. Sounds like they are being addressed.


----------



## coryadcox (Mar 10, 2010)

Swamp Root said:


> I had the same experience as y'all! Crappy customer service and mine was only 1WEEK out of the year warranty! I actually did talk to Marty and he was too busy for me! I will never own a coastline if I can help it!
> 
> BTW, keep an eye on your fender rub rails, all they are is plywood covered in carpet and will either rot away, or rip out of your fender and fall off going down the highway! Also, don't step on the fenders, they will crack above each tire almost in half.... not enough support!
> 
> My new rig has a magic tilt, very nice!


I have a 2012 coastline and one of my fender rubrails is coming off being a 1yr old trailer i was not pleased with coastline when i saw it flapping going down the road.


----------



## ctonsmitty (Jun 30, 2011)

"you are not suppose to step on trailer fenders"

This was from a post earlier and the fact is,"fenders are fenders, not steps" if you are going to step on the fender be aware that if the fender crushes, it is not the trailer manufacturers fault. Call ANY boat trailer manufacturer and ask them if the fenders are covered under warranty from stepping on it. Most all trailer OEMs will put a support under the fender but they shouldn't be required to.

As far as Coastline they use heavy duty aluminum material on fenders (the heaviest in the industry)


----------



## coryadcox (Mar 10, 2010)

I do not use the fenders as steps and even if i did they should be able to handle it for a year


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

I had to replace my fender boards within 6 mo of purchace. Marty did not have time for me that day but did give me two new fenders. (23' Shoalwater CAT) I ran the original fenders as long as possible because the little tabs that hold the board on were breaking off, so I figured I'd get all I could out of them. After getting new boards, I mounted to the new fenders with ss bolts,washers and locking nuts. I also backed with a strip of 3/4" flat that I picked up from TSC. I'm happy to report they are holding up very well now. The screws are not the thing to use. They get wallowed out in no time and there goes your fender board.


----------



## Cobia (Jun 11, 2012)

I just purchased a new Coastline trailer for my 22 Majek Xtreme 5 months ago and have been very impressed so far. However, I purchased it through Majek so I never had to deal with the infamous "girl" at Coastline.

I pull the boat very long distances and so far the trailer has been leaps and bounds better than my old galvanized McClain. I am worried that the wheel wells will not last long, as they are not very sturdy and are made of very thin metal. Overall, however, I have been pleased.

I expect the trailer to last 10 years if taken care of and maintained. Hopefully it does not let me down.


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a 2007 Coastline trailer Marty built for my Parker 21 SE. It has been great.
I think one of the problems with the axels rusting in the middle stems from the mfg using square stock that is already galvanized. When it is formed into shape the galvanize coating is compromised. It would be much better if the part was formed before it is coated with galv. 

I remember reading someones complaint about pencil marks being left on the frame. 
I am OCD too, but REALLY? May as well gripe about tire manufactures leaving those little rubber tits on the sidewalls of the tires.. LOL


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

*A culture of customer satisfaction models the owner.*



Strakos said:


> It seems that people are disappointed with my product. If you think my product is **** let me know. Do not hide behind a computer and talk ****. I am the owner and would love to here from you personally. I have lived in port lavaca my whole life and have personally owned these trailers that you say are better. With this I say good luck. My goal is to provide the best product for the best price and I think I have done a great job. If you think other wise please give me a call.


You might consider customer satisfaction training for your team members. Your goal should be to "delight" every customer. Might also survey owners. Might establish a website that allows product feedback.

I own one of your trailers and take meticulous care of it. I had to modify the bow rest to fit the boat (the parts came from McClain because your office was uncooperative). The fender guards have scratched the boat since delivery.

It's hard to hear folks "call your baby ugly" and it's easy to become defensive. I hope you get a handle on the issues expressed in this forum and wish you and your business future success.


----------



## Strakos (Aug 2, 2006)

I will have a list of authorized service centers soon. They will be located throughout Texas and they will be people well known in the industry. All we have left to do is finalize the details. We will try to please as many of you as possible. Good luck fishing this weekend and hopefully these changes will help you guys out in the future.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Strakos said:


> I will have a list of authorized service centers soon. They will be located throughout Texas and they will be people well known in the industry. All we have left to do is finalize the details. We will try to please as many of you as possible. Good luck fishing this weekend and hopefully these changes will help you guys out in the future.


I don't own one of your trailers but that sounds like a positive approach

Sometimes it's easy for the inside folks to start to view customers as PIA's. And many are but the bottom line is they are customers and without them you are out of business.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I sure like the aluminum wheels on those Coastlines! Great job Marty!


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

ctonsmitty said:


> "you are not suppose to step on trailer fenders"
> 
> This was from a post earlier and the fact is,"fenders are fenders, not steps" if you are going to step on the fender be aware that if the fender crushes, it is not the trailer manufacturers fault. Call ANY boat trailer manufacturer and ask them if the fenders are covered under warranty from stepping on it. Most all trailer OEMs will put a support under the fender but they shouldn't be required to.
> 
> As far as Coastline they use heavy duty aluminum material on fenders (the heaviest in the industry)


 Why did you think I said "I confess"? I'm aware of that discussion, but I do it anyway. So far, without problems. But I do think that the fenders should be made to be able to be used as a step regardless.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowmouth2 said:


> why did you think i said "i confess"? I'm aware of that discussion, but i do it anyway. So far, without problems. But i do think that the fenders should be made to be able to be used as a step regardless.


my tran baby cat was on a coastline and i used the fender as a step all the time for several years without any issue or damage. It is a single axle but it was solid as a rock.

May be different for a tandem


----------



## jmou50 (Jun 2, 2005)

Customer Service At Coastline Trailers

Just left CT, with a wiring issue. No running lights and right tail light not lighting. Marty and his crew jumped right on the problem, finding a cut wire, causing the lighting problem.. Repaired the wiring problem, replaced one of the running lights, and I was on my way in less than an hour.

Yes they were busy, office personnel, great and all employees first class...

Could they have "blown" me off, like a lot marine/repair shops do, yes they could. However they didn't....

Many thanks, Marty and your crew.....


----------



## ncmullet (Sep 1, 2010)

Strakos said:


> I will have a list of authorized service centers soon. They will be located throughout Texas and they will be people well known in the industry. All we have left to do is finalize the details. We will try to please as many of you as possible. Good luck fishing this weekend and hopefully these changes will help you guys out in the future.


and if you don't live in Texas what then


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*Custom Trailer*



fattyflattie said:


> Might discuss with them again. I know they just built one to match for a friend so it would still fit the shed. Guessing it has 15" rims too, it's an older offshore boat. Came out really nice and he is tickled pink.


Marty,
Do you build custom trailers to the customers specs, for boats that you have not built a trailer for before? What is the wait time for a build?:texasflag


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

spotted123 said:


> Marty,
> Do you build custom trailers to the customers specs, for boats that you have not built a trailer for before? What is the wait time for a build?:texasflag


They picked up my boat in Houston and pulled it to Seadrift to build a custom fit trailer. It was thier first for that hull. Next one they need they will already have the measurements. So unless they have changed I am sure they will work with you. I have been happy with the trailer and they have been helpfull when I called for needed parts. I needed a replacement fender, so they dropped one off at my boat dealer for me. No shipping charge.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

no, i haven't been on here in a while..... but felt i had to chime in on this one. 

if you are complaining about rusting axles under your SALTWATER boat trailer, you must not know much about boat trailers... you CANNOT hot dip certain parts of a boat axle. they WILL rust. ALL OF THEM. 

yes, i have a Coastline trailer, and i'll be glad to tell you why. when i knew a new trailer for my old girl was about due, and while saving up my money, i had time to do a lot of research. and gather opinions from people i respect. i had time to help a buddy re-work his 'other brand' trailer (that was an eye-opener)... i looked all over the state, because i wanted THE BEST. notice i didn't say 'least expensive?'

if you know of anyone who builds a better trailer than Marty's crew does, i would like to see it, because i don't think anyone does. he uses THE BEST possible components, all stainless hardware, galvy hubs, etc. etc.... and the RIGHT treated lumber for bunks (there are different kinds, more on that later)

i had an old galvanized Sportsman, which worked well, but this one is all welded, custom fit to my boat, and works perfectly. the boat sits lower, rides better, and launches like a dream. could not be happier. 

i like to 'dry' launch my boat, without getting the axle and hubs wet, if i can, i winch it up and push it off. i was worried when i first bought the new trailer that it didn't have a roller on the back, as my other trailer did. they told me, "if it rubs the plastic bumper, bring it back, we'll put a roller on it." 

it rubbed, so it needed that roller. i brought it down yesterday, and they welded one on for me, no questions asked! talked to Marty for a bit, and even talked to those mean old office sweethearts as well. i really don't understand all of these 'poor customer service' remarks... i really don't. 

no i'm not close friends with Marty, and didn't even know him until i had him build a trailer for me.. but he is a stand up guy. enjoyed hanging with him yesterday, and touring the shop again. 

Marty has always been known to stand behind his product, and he bends over backwards to keep people happy. yes, he is a bit concerned about this thread, and i don't blame him... a guy does his best to build the best product he can, then a few internet cowboys flame him on the web? gotta be frustrating. well you guys go ahead, i guess, but i know who will build my next one. and the next. though i'll never need another one for THIS boat. one of the head honchoes at MBC saw this trailer, and said he had never seen a more heavy duty trailer put under a hewes... 


by the way, coat your axles, hubs, swingarms, etc. down with thick CRC or grease. also, spend some money on a quart of 'shark hide' for the aluminum. my trailer looks and performs as well as the day i bought it. thanks, Coastline. 



sorry for the long rant, 

Squidmo


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

A pencil eraser takes the marks off even a Sharpy!


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

I replaced my axles about 2-years ago. They are the old style that use springs and they come with a small square piece of metal to secure your brakes. That piece is the only part that is not hot dipped galvanized, I used ,Amerlock 400, paint on them and so far no rust. This is the same paint that they use, to paint oil rigs that sit in saltwater 24/7. If I figured this out, surely the axle manufacturers could too.


----------



## Wadefishin (May 19, 2010)

I have had a Coastline trailer for the past 7 years. I can assure that Marty Strakos is one of the most genuine hearted guys you will ever find. I have no doubt that these issues will be addressed and corrected. Think about it for a second guys. If your the leading manufacturer for some of the largest "SALTWATER" boat dealers in Texas your going your going to have issues. It doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure out that we live in some of the saltiest waters in the gulf. We dump our trailers in the water and they sit in the scorching heat all day then dunk it again rinse and go home. Take the time to rinse your trailers well and apply grease or corrosion x. Marty keep up the good work and i have 100% confidence in you and your trailers. I have drug my Coastline all over Texas and Louisiana roads "the worst roads in the country" for many miles and have never had an issue one.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Wadefishin said:


> I have had a Coastline trailer for the past 7 years. I can assure that Marty Strakos is one of the most genuine hearted guys you will ever find. I have no doubt that these issues will be addressed and corrected. Think about it for a second guys. If your the leading manufacturer for some of the largest "SALTWATER" boat dealers in Texas your going your going to have issues. It doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure out that we live in some of the saltiest waters in the gulf. We dump our trailers in the water and they sit in the scorching heat all day then dunk it again rinse and go home. Take the time to rinse your trailers well and apply grease or corrosion x. Marty keep up the good work and i have 100% confidence in you and your trailers. I have drug my Coastline all over Texas and Louisiana roads "the worst roads in the country" for many miles and have never had an issue one.


Tell it Trav!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

got to checking. 

according to my journal, our boat has traveled over 3500 trouble free miles since the first of the year. two trips to FLA, and our usual runs here in the great state we live in ... when i confessed to my normal highway speeds and distances, Marty suggested i change to new bearings every year, instead of repacking... 


wish the stupid travel trailer was as easy to tow.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*YEP*

BTW, keep an eye on your fender rub rails, all they are is plywood covered in carpet and will either rot away, or rip out of your fender and fall off going down the highway! Also, don't step on the fenders, they will crack above each tire almost in half.... not enough support!

Same happened to me, fender boards rotted AND ripped out. Just had an axel replaced and all went well. Though they did not install spare tire carrier I asked and paid for. They seem to be very busy, maybe need an "operations" manager to keep things organized.


----------



## smtamu (Jul 17, 2009)

L
W


----------



## reed3 (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought my Coast Line trailer July 2007. I live in POC and am a Guide here. As you can guess my Trailer comes in and out of the water almost daily. Yes the axels are rusty and the fenders a tad weak, but for the most part it has held up well. I have taken other friends trailers back to Marty and he has fixed them both the same day and not charged for the repairs. Yes one day my axels will need to be changed out. SALTWATER IS ROUGH ON STEEL. I wish everyone had the luck with Coastline that I have had. I hope the next time I'm in there I don't get the kind of service that has been talked about here.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I have a 09 Coastline trailer for my BC and no fender problems - all aluminum and I step on them all the time at 215.

Now Monty stepping on them day in and out big as he is ??? course as tall as he is he can just step into the boat.


----------



## reed3 (Jul 24, 2006)

reed3 said:


> I bought my Coast Line trailer July 2007. I live in POC and am a Guide here. As you can guess my Trailer comes in and out of the water almost daily. Yes the axels are rusty and the fenders a tad weak, but for the most part it has held up well. I have taken other friends trailers back to Marty and he has fixed them both the same day and not charged for the repairs. Yes one day my axels will need to be changed out. SALTWATER IS ROUGH ON STEEL. I wish everyone had the luck with Coastline that I have had. I hope the next time I'm in there I don't get the kind of service that has been talked about here.


I think I left this wrong. I ment to say I don't think I will ever have a hard time in the office or the shop. And yes I weigh in at 220 and step on my fenders all the time. At 5'8" I can't just step up into the boat.


----------



## TxToeZ (Nov 9, 2012)

*me too*

I just purchased a 2011 Shoalwater and on my third trip out, I lost the port outside bunk. Severe corrosion issues. Luckily I was looking in the rear view while pulling out or might have had 8 new drains in the hull. And looking at the pics, my torsion arms look just the same. Guess I got some PM to do. 
Anyone got any ideas what the best bunk wood to use? Will go back with some type of barrier between bunk and aluminum support to keep corrosion down.



plasticsnaks said:


> Just a heads up on something else to look out for.....
> The bunk boards that are used on these trailers are treated lumber. The wood is treated with copper and that causes major corrosion with the aluminum bunk supports.It's the dissimilar metals that meet where the bunk boards rest on the aluminum supports..and this causes the aluminum supports to pit and corrode big time.
> I had a bunk board fall off my 3 year old coastline last month due to wallowed out lag screws.I was amazed at how much the aluminum supports were corroded.BTW, I take extremely good care of my trailer....So I went ahead and replaced all my bunk boards.After cleaning off the aluminum supports with a wire wheel/drill I placed a piece of "shower pan vinyl liner" between the bunk board and alum support before screwing on the new boards. Hoping this will slow down the corrosion!
> Also if y'all will clean off the rust off the torsion arms and wheel hubs with a dill/heavy wire wheel then coat them liberally with a waterproof wheel bearing grease, you will be surprised at how long they stay looking good.For me this has been better than corrosion X.Clean and regrease about once a year.Do the same on the entire galvanized axle!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

TxToeZ said:


> I just purchased a 2011 Shoalwater and on my third trip out, I lost the port outside bunk. Severe corrosion issues. Luckily I was looking in the rear view while pulling out or might have had 8 new drains in the hull. And looking at the pics, my torsion arms look just the same. Guess I got some PM to do.
> Anyone got any ideas what the best bunk wood to use? Will go back with some type of barrier between bunk and aluminum support to keep corrosion down.


Cypress wood would get my vote for one of the best. Regardless of the board material, best results will be had if you thru-bolt them and counter-sink the bolt heads. Lag screws are not nearly as reliable.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Where did it corrode? 
Did the screws corrode in the wood or did they corrode where the screws and frame meet?

I built a 20x40 pole barn up at the farm near Marble Falls about the time they went to the new way they make the treated lumber and 6 months later some of the screws look like they had been left in the water for 6 months and were failing fast on the 4x4's. 

I went back and drilled and bolted every cross piece and suppoet in the barn with galvanized parts. I need to go back up and pull one and look to see if they are holding but it has been 7-8 years now.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

those stainless bolts shouldve held up on something that new.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

The treatment on the wood is very caustic it will eat stainless as well as any other metal just like salt. Cypress is the best sometimes hard to get I use to have a guy with a private mill that use to make me cypress boards for the trailers but no more.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Has anyone tried using "choice deck" 2 x lumber on these bunks


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> what about the pencil marks left on the trailer? :biggrin:


I noticed this on my trailer the other day



ctonsmitty said:


> "you are not suppose to step on trailer fenders"
> 
> This was from a post earlier and the fact is,"fenders are fenders, not steps" if you are going to step on the fender be aware that if the fender crushes, it is not the trailer manufacturers fault. Call ANY boat trailer manufacturer and ask them if the fenders are covered under warranty from stepping on it. Most all trailer OEMs will put a support under the fender but they shouldn't be required to.
> 
> As far as Coastline they use heavy duty aluminum material on fenders (the heaviest in the industry)


Im pushing 300 and use mine as a step all the time with no problems


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> Has anyone tried using "choice deck" 2 x lumber on these bunks


 What is "choice deck" ?


----------



## TxToeZ (Nov 9, 2012)

JimD said:


> Where did it corrode?
> Did the screws corrode in the wood or did they corrode where the screws and frame meet?
> 
> I built a 20x40 pole barn up at the farm near Marble Falls about the time they went to the new way they make the treated lumber and 6 months later some of the screws look like they had been left in the water for 6 months and were failing fast on the 4x4's.
> ...


The bunk floated off as I was backing into water. The lag bolts were corroded into braces and didn't even move. The wood was "rotted" where the lags screwed into and there was some white goopy looking stuff with the consistency of grease around the lag bolts. I believe the goopy stuff was between the wood and the top of the aluminum brace, I was kinda in shock at the ramp. I will take some pics when I do repairs.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

paragod said:


> The treatment on the wood is very caustic it will eat stainless as well as any other metal just like salt. Cypress is the best sometimes hard to get I use to have a guy with a private mill that use to make me cypress boards for the trailers but no more.


I "heard" Coastline was using "regular" wood for various reasons. Can't confirm if that's true. I don't know how to tell the difference in wood but my bunks were all tore up (2008 model) and the stainless lag screws were fine.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

copano/aransas said:


> what is "choice deck" ?


its a non wood synthetic decking board...made of compressed plastic fiber. Expensive but never rots and will not corrode fasteners. Another similar brand is "trex"

it is also heavy.

Ipe is another extreme weather resistant exterior option maybe. it is a very dense hard wood.......i wonder if it may work as a replacement


----------



## TxToeZ (Nov 9, 2012)

*Kuddos*

Just an update and giving kuddos where they are due - I too was curious about the tandem fender wells/steps giving way and Coastline is or has been doing their homework. My trailer, a 2011, has at least a 1/4" maybe 3/8" flat bar supporting the fender wells/steps and I have no doubt they will last and support just about anything that decides to step on them. Good work Coastline !!
I think I will have another doughnut


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

I have an '08 Coastline and the torsion springs are pretty ate up, even with regular rinsing. it is obvious that if something is rusting on an AL trailer, then theres a reason a part cannot be protected. I am making a note of Martys ph # though for future reference.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Interesting thread as I own a coastline trailer also. 

Sunday night I hooked up my boat and when I went to plug in my lights I saw a few flickers and then my running lights wouldn't work. They worked a few days before. Brake lights still worked.

Checked fuses in the truck and they were fine. Wondering where I should start now?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

WADER13 said:


> Interesting thread as I own a coastline trailer also.
> 
> Sunday night I hooked up my boat and when I went to plug in my lights I saw a few flickers and then my running lights wouldn't work. They worked a few days before. Brake lights still worked.
> 
> Checked fuses in the truck and they were fine. Wondering where I should start now?


 check the white wire at the tongue and the ground at the lights aluminum 
corrodes just being in the air.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

There are pictures of ATX 4x4's Frontier here somewhere of what the synthetic wood did to the bottom of his boat...Most people don't see it its over the boards unless u raise the hull off the trailer and look... Dirty carpet can be pretty abrasive also.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

U wont a fender step that will never crack or break here ya go its only money.. 3x3 sqr 3/16 thick from one side to the other it wont break. I climbed on and off this boat more times over the last 5 wks than most do in yrs...Just saying


----------



## Strakos (Aug 2, 2006)

Props on the fender steps but does not work well on a fitted bunk trailer were all cross members fall in different places. We offer a bigman step upgrade that offers a lot more stability.

Marty Strakos


----------



## outlaw38 (Aug 28, 2006)

I was wondering why Krestas is building their own trailers. Now I know.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*axle replacement*

Currently looking for quality replacement axles for my '09 Coastline trailer. Has anyone else here already done their homework?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

LPS3 Corrosion Block spray is the ticket to that type of corrosion. Dries to a thick waxy coating that will last for a season if you spray 2-3 coats and let it dry an hour between applications and apply it to a clean dry surface.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Do you wash the trailer after you use it ? Also my understanding is Coastline switched to Tie-Down in 2010.


----------



## JDT4430 (Aug 8, 2010)

A few months ago my dad bought a used boat and it was sitting on a coastline trailer but the trailer frame and axle had obivios damange. My dad had bought a coastline trailer for his old boat about 2 years prior and I had just bought a coastline trailer myself and we were both very happy with our trailers so we decided the trailer damange was no big deal. After getting it home and figuring out exactly what was needed (one new axle and the right main frame.) he called coastline and they said they could not fix it or make the frame. I told my dad to call back and talk to Marty and the next day my dad picked up the new frame rail that had been predrilled every were it could be and the new axle. Anyway I just wanted to say that I am still happy with Marty's product and will recommend them to any one who ask me about a new trailer. Not saying that there is not other products out there that are just as good these are just the ones I have experience with.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

They are over priced from the quote my buddy got. $2650 for a single axle aluminum trailer for a Baby Cat...wow.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are over priced from the quote my buddy got. $2650 for a single axle aluminum trailer for a Baby Cat...wow.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Quoted me very similar pricing for a 17' Explorer TV. Told them thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## bundyducks (Aug 13, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are over priced from the quote my buddy got. $2650 for a single axle aluminum trailer for a Baby Cat...wow.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Well you get what you pay for!
My experience has been excellent and if you have a problem with a Coastline product TALK TO THE MAN HIMSELF!
He will bend over backwards to make it right!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I bought my first coastline trailer in 2008, Marty and staff were terrific, before and after the sale. I called back last year to discuss modifications for current trailer or possibly building another one. The staff in the office were all extremely rude on the phone. I never received a call back after the staff took messages, one of them even told me they were too busy to do warranty work at the time (hope that's not true). I ended up going with another manufacturer, chalked it up to Marty getting too big and trying to fill orders for boat builders.

Marty,
Only feedback I have is that you need to replace your office staff with people that understand the importance of customer service. Business/customers go to where they are invited, but stay and come back to where they are appreciated. Poor service can and will ruin a business.


----------



## JDT4430 (Aug 8, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are over priced from the quote my buddy got. $2650 for a single axle aluminum trailer for a Baby Cat...wow.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Like other said you get what you pay for. Coastline trailers come standard with ss hardware ,led lights, and torsion axles. Other i talked to it was an extra charge for these things. By the time I added these things to a mcclain it was only a couple hundred cheaper and still had a galvined hitch and the winch stand was also galvanized were all these things were hd aluminum on the coastline.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Dang I was thinking about a Coastline have been impressed with their aluminum trailers. Have always had Mcclain galvanized steal and great customer service. Guess I'll stick with them.


----------



## shoalcat23 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have had a couple of Coastline trailers and customer service has always been excellent. I have had modifications done to the trailer to my preferneces and work was done for a VERY minimal amount and done to my likings. Marty has always put my expectations over nikcel and diming me and I will continue working with a company that does the right thing. Like he said before call him and I'm pretty sure you will leave a happy customer...


----------



## Strakos (Aug 2, 2006)

We appreciate any input and put it in to consideration in running the business. Without you, Coastline as a business is nothing and we appreciate everything. We wish you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Marty Strakos
-President


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Happy New Year


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I purchased my Coastline in 2007 when I had my Shoalwater custom built. I am currently on my 3rd set of tires, had to replace 2 bunk board screws, repair a bad ground on the left fender running light and annual bearing clean/check. That is all I have done to my trailer besides a shot of grease into the bearing hubs prior to each trip. No rust on any fasteners, absolutely great trailer!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

paragod said:


> Happy New Year


 My thoughts exactly. What's a trailer for a 21.5' Shallow Sport, Sport gonna cost me when the McClain gives up the ghost. I've seen some of your stuff at the ramps. Looks good.


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish (Jul 27, 2004)

I have had 3 coastline trailers for one Majek Extreme and 2 Majek Illusions. All have held up very well. I agree, if there is some steel on a trailer, it will rust. You can prolong how long to replacement by coating with grease, etc. The only trailer that I have had that did not rust was a Rolls Axle trailer. They are made in florida and the spring (not really a spring, but torsion box) is all stainless steel. In fact, everything but the tongue is stainless or aluminum. I never understood why they sold here in texas. Biggest issue with it was it would float sometimes backing in the water because the cypress bunks were so big. 
http://www.rollsaxle.com


----------

